# Pain in jaw?



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

I have had the flu fro the last week. It has been miserable. Last night I woke up with dull (as in not sharp) but very uncomfortable jaw pain. So bad I could not sleep for the rest of the night. It is still bothering me quite a bit. I am wondering if this is what they call "sinus pain". I have never had it before so am not sure what I am looking for, It there any reason to be alarmed with jaw pain after or during the flu? My mobility is not limited but it is painful to moth my mouth.


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi I am no dentist here, but I would say that sounds like TMJ.Temporomandibular Joint Syndrome. Look it up. I think maybe you were clenching your mouth in your sleep, as I do when I am really sick without thinking, and its caused discomfort. It should go away on its own.


----------



## livinzoo (Dec 31, 2005)

If it is TMJ the best treatment is magnesium. I've had TMJ for over 14 years. And I'm still on my first year of being able to control it. Does your jaw pop when you open it? That is a major sign of TMJ. The pain comes from muscle spams. They can also cause headaches, migraines, etc. There where many times I begged my doctor to just remove my jaw. Now that I found magnesium I'm glad my doctor would not do anything irreversable.


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

I have never heard of magnesium, but thanks for that little treat! I have had tmj for a while too, but my jaw doesnt pop anymore. It used to bad, but I had some teeth removed on that side and it doest pop anymore, i just cant open it as far as I used to and it is sore a lot of the time. Thanks for that tip, I am going to take some magnesium!


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Your dentist can exam you for this. After a bad car accident I had jaw muscle pain because the impact of the car that his us made my bottom teeth hit my top teeth. The dentist could teel it was inflamed because I was not opening my mouth as wide and it was very tender in the joint. He wanted to to take ibuprophen but Ijust let it heal on it's own.


----------



## livinzoo (Dec 31, 2005)

There are a few tests you can do at home. Open your jaw as wide as you can without poping it. Can you fit 3 fingers in up and down? If you put your fingers in your ears and push forward, then open your mouth does it hurt? Does it pop? These are all signs of TMJ. You will want to take at least 400 mg a day if not more. I take 800 mg on most days. I no longer get the frequent migraines and the pain is for the most part gone.


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yooper*
I have had the flu fro the last week. It has been miserable. Last night I woke up with dull (as in not sharp) but very uncomfortable jaw pain. So bad I could not sleep for the rest of the night. It is still bothering me quite a bit. I am wondering if this is what they call "sinus pain". I have never had it before so am not sure what I am looking for, It there any reason to be alarmed with jaw pain after or during the flu? My mobility is not limited but it is painful to moth my mouth.

I currently have a sinus infection and my teeth/jaw are killing me! It is exactly as you describe- a dull and very uncomfortable pain. I've also been having a hard time sleeping because of it. To add to the fun, I've had a killer headache for the past four days and it feels like someone is hammering the back of my eyeball.

I normally avoid antibiotics but I'm so miserable that I started on amoxicillin yesterday. I still don't feel any better, but I've been told it could take a good 48 hours or so to get relief. I'm hoping that tomorrow will be better.

Doing a google search for "sinus tooth ache" will pull up lots of interesting info.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wabi Sabi*
I currently have a sinus infection and my teeth/jaw are killing me! It is exactly as you describe- a dull and very uncomfortable pain. I've also been having a hard time sleeping because of it. To add to the fun, I've had a killer headache for the past four days and it feels like someone is hammering the back of my eyeball.

I normally avoid antibiotics but I'm so miserable that I started on amoxicillin yesterday. I still don't feel any better, but I've been told it could take a good 48 hours or so to get relief. I'm hoping that tomorrow will be better.

Doing a google search for "sinus tooth ache" will pull up lots of interesting info.

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!! This is most definately what it is! I looked it up online and I am certain of it.... Now to create a new thread on sinus infections......


----------



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

So glad it is a sinus infection and NOT tmj!!! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks


----------

